# Favorite Movie director



## Beleg (Feb 15, 2004)

Who is/are your favorite movie director?
And which movies by them do you specially like?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 15, 2004)

My favourite director is frenchman Luc Besson. in my mind the bestest movie ever is Le Grand Bleu, which was distributed in America as 'The Big Blue'. I have seen all of his movies, and there is always something... something unexpected, some hidden quality or message to his movies that you don't expect.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't have a particular favorite director, but there are five whom I look up to.

*Quentin Tarantino* - The Master, there is yet to be a Tarantino movie that I don't like/love.

*Takeshi Kitano* - The most versatile director/actor I've ever seen, Battle Royale and Brother are among my favorite all time movies.

*Francis Ford Coppola* - allthough he's gotten soft in his old age, Apoalypse Now and Dracula are amazing movies.

*David Fincher* - Only great movies so far, a young talent to look out for. Fight Club and Se7en are amazing.

*Tim Burton* - the Grand-Master of weird and gothic, I love his movies, Planet of The Apes not included.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 15, 2004)

John Carpenter - directed some of my favourites like _The Fog_ and _Big Trouble in Little China_.

Ridley Scott - _Alien_, _Blade Runner_, _Thelma and Louise_


----------



## Elessar II (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm surprised that no one's mentioned Steven Spielberg. Although not my absolute favorite director (I don't really have one), the guy is a perfect genius when it comes to making movies.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 15, 2004)

Peter Jackson. He's the only one I even know of.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Feb 15, 2004)

1. George Lucas (favorite = _A New Hope_)
2. Alfred Hitchcock (favorite = _Psycho_)
3. Stanley Kubrick (favorite = _2001: A Space Odyssey_)
4. Woody Allen (favorite = _Play it Again, Sam_)


----------



## Fechin (Feb 17, 2004)

Well it has to be the man himself *Drum Roll*

1.Quentin Tarantino-Pulp Fiction and now Kill Bill and the others all I can say is wow!

2.Also George Lucas has pretty darn good as well.

3.Peter Jackson has to be in there since he directed my favorite movie(ROTK)

Only one movie could tie ROTK (because nothing can top it) and that is Ep3 we will see in May 2005.


----------



## Beleg (Feb 18, 2004)

Woody Allen, Alfred Hitchcock and Stanley Kubrick would make my list of best five alongside Francis Ford Copella and the guy who directed The Green Mile and Shawshanks Redemption.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 19, 2004)

Beleg said:


> the guy who directed The Green Mile and Shawshanks Redemption.



that would be Frank Darabont.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Feb 20, 2004)

Stanley Kubrick--can't go past the man responsible for _2001_, _Clockwork Orange_, and _The Shining_. 

Ridley Scott--for _Alien_ and _Blade Runner_--we'll forgive him for _Black Hawk Down_. 

James Cameron--for _Aliens_, _Terminator I_ and _II_, and the final hour of _Titanic_. 

and of course Quentin Tarantino--_Reservoir Dogs_, _Pulp Fiction_, _Kill Bill_.


----------



## Saermegil (Mar 24, 2004)

*Favourite Film Directors*

Some of my favourite directors(Get ready for some cliches)

Stanley Kubrick

Quentin Tarantino

Milos Forman(although I havent seen too many of his films)


----------



## Turin (Mar 24, 2004)

I don't really know of many directors but... Quentin Tarantino is awsome, also that guy who directed Signs(can't remember his name), and the director of Pitch Black.


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 26, 2004)

Kevin Smith! Any guy who makes a movie in which two characters debate the ethics of blowing up the Death Star while contract workers were on board deserves his cult following, in my book


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 28, 2004)

Quentin Tarantino is by far the greatest, I don't think there is any argument against him that would make believe he isn't the best. Pulp Fiction was brilliant and hilarious! 
"That is a tasty burger!"

Edit: Don't forget Ezekial 25:17 either!


----------

